# Wixey Digital Angle Gauge



## Clutchcargo (Apr 9, 2007)

My table saw, like most I suppose, can only give you an idea of what the actual angle setting is. I bought this on a whim because I wanted to nail a few angles; specifically 26.6° for the subfascia and ridgeboard for a 6:12 roof pitch. It worked perfectly and my angles were right on. I also discovered that the 45° preset for my miter saw was actually 44.6°, close enough for most applications, however. My ownership period is only 1 week.

Pros
Repeatable within 0.1 degrees.
Allows accurate angles down to the 0.1° +/- 0.1°.
Fairly decent construction.
Price $40.

Cons
The face plate will get scratched easily, it's too thin and this tool lives around sharp tools.
You need to get it square with the work surface which can be difficult with a compound miter cut on a miter saw.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Good review clutch, thanks.

Ive been looking at this for a while, I think I'll throw it in my basket at woodcraft tomorrow.

BULL


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Good review... THANKS!


----------



## Butch Marley (May 2, 2007)

Clutch,

Excellent review. I also bought the "Wixey" for my table saw. It really cleaned up my angles. I had not concidered it for the radial alarm. That photo has got me thinking about other uses


----------



## newinwood (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks for a review. After reading all review on Wixey I bought one. Very nice device, very easy and simple to use.
But, if somebody could explain to me, please. What is 0.1* degree error, how important this size of error for a project like chest or jewelry box?


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

I used it to check for square on a piece of furniture I just made.


----------

